# What happened, did hell freeze over....



## DrAllred (Sep 2, 2010)

Well, I think it would not happen here in sunny Arizona, but I did not work in the shop this morning because it was too cold. Normally I don't work when it is above 105 degrees in the shop during the summer, but today, it was a cold 22 degrees (17 with windchill) when I went outside to go to the shop.

Right now the shop is a 16×50 section of a steel barn with no insulation and no AC/Heater, and yesterday at 45 degrees is was just a bit hard to move my fingers.

I guess I'll just wait a few days to see those great 70-80 degree days we normally get during the winter, summers are another story….


----------



## jusfine (May 22, 2010)

Nice and warm in Alberta this week, maybe it's a "Weather Exchange Program".


----------



## superstretch (Jan 10, 2011)

Hard to move your fingers at 45*? I was out shoveling snow bare-handed this morning in 10* with a significant windchill… Nothing some hot cocoa and a shower can't fix


----------



## Radu (Jan 25, 2010)

Randy, it was colder today in Houston, TX than in Edmonton. It does not happen very often though. You must be wearing shorts.


----------



## racerglen (Oct 15, 2010)

And they closed Dallas Ft/Worth airport yesterday..
Didn't want the Vancouver Canucks in I guess.. With cause.. ;-)

Hasn't it already been a **** of a year for weather..oh well, just keeping up the trend I guess..

zero 'C here. bit of wind and light flurries..


----------



## jmichaeldesign (Oct 12, 2010)

We set 14 year record lows the last couple days. I'll happily work in my shop with just a small propane heater to take the edge off anytime it's 20 or above. Tuesday and Wednesday though it never went above -5. Today is up to 25 and it feels almost tropical. I was in the shop for a couple hours before I decided I'd rather assemble some cabinets in the kitchen. Plus glue doesn't really work in the cold.


----------



## ND2ELK (Jan 25, 2008)

I will make you feel a little warmer. This is what I got up to yesterday morning. It is suppose to be -18 degrees below zero tonight.


----------



## FatherHooligan (Mar 27, 2008)

It was a balmy -1C here today at lunch time! If this is winter bring it on!


----------



## ksSlim (Jun 27, 2010)

The way this winter has been going, I'll be looking for property in Canada. Yep its getting warmer up North, cooler down south. Does that meam sooner or later we'll all be about the same temperature?
What's left to compalin about? Oh yeah moisture! maybe I'll just stay in the middle.


----------



## DrAllred (Sep 2, 2010)

I know that most of the people here live where it snows, but I live where my winters are suppose to be like your summers and our summers are like a blast furnace. Just that we might see the low 20's once every 3-4 years, the last time I remember it getting to 20 degrees was around the 15 of Jan. 2007, at that time I was in Denver for a conference and there it was -15. Talk about a warm weather guy in a deep freeze. I came home and was sick for 3 months and it about killed me. So, me and cold weather do not work very well. I'll take 115 degree summers anytime…..


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

new mexico 7,080'

went to bed last night to -2

woke today to -22

house and shop warm though


----------



## KYSean (Jul 21, 2008)

45 degrees here is almost perfect shop weather. Sweatshirt on and ready to go. Right now it's a balmy 24 and going down. When I lived in Arizona, it was hard working in the shop when it was summer. What ever you get used to i guess.


----------



## ChrisForthofer (Jan 1, 2010)

Global warming, someone dial up Al Gore.


----------



## jusfine (May 22, 2010)

Shorts and T shirt for my morning run today, Radu!

Last winter we had the "honor" of being named the coldest place on the planet, when the temperature dipped to -53 C, but that seems so long ago…

I agree KYSean, you get used to it.


----------



## Bovine (Apr 15, 2009)

Bah! Back in *MY* day I had to walk 3 miles to school. Up hill…both ways!


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

Hey all,
Be careful giving out the weather reports….About 3 weeks ago I posted a topic "I Need a Snow Report", and the folks came on and was giving reports and we were having a good ole' time…..THEN….BAM…!!!!
Gone…deleted, wiped out, removed… I had about 80+ hits on the topic, and I guess cause it wasn't wood-related, they wiped it out….. I told them I had snow on my wood pile….don't that count? Guess not…..Oh well…..it was fun while it lasted…..hope this one last a little longer…....


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

I keep thinking about all the woodworkers in the States with garage workshops they can't use in the winter. This is a great pity, as the winter usually offers more free time to work in the shop than summer and of course it can get way too hot to work then. Insulation isn't that expensive, but with a garage door in the mix it might not be so easy, but if I had a garage or otherwise uninsulated shop, I would try to find a reasonable solution for year around working.

It would be interesting to hear from folks with garage workshops who have solved the 'winter working problem'.


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

My shop's pretty much been closed since December….there's just something about 14°F mixed with cold cast iron and concrete that doesn't feel safe and relaxing. I don't exactly "like" our winter weather, but I definitely prefer 14°F to 95° with high humidity…which is exactly what we'll see by the end of July.


----------



## Robinson (Jan 11, 2011)

Here in central Indiana it gets as low as -25 and as hot as +105 but those are extremes. Our "average" January high temp is about in the low 30's and lows averaging around the teens.
This is the first year ever that I have had some full time heat in my woodshop. I have been too busy with the horses to get in the wood shop a lot but it sure is nice to walk in at 10 degrees outside and the shop is always a little over 40 degrees. A hot woodstove fire brings it up to around 50 to 55 quickly and the radiant heat that you can feel from the stove feels very good. Quite comfortable for me to work. The full time heat source is a small 500 watt hardwired baseboard electric heater. I figure it is costing me about $40 to $50 a month. Maybe a little less. Not bad for 1400 sq. ft. It is hard to tell cost closely since I have so many heated water tanks for the horses. I am also excited that I will have AC this summer. It will only run in very hot weather, otherwise I like a lot of fresh air and open doors and windows. I have some huge squirrel-cage blowers that can about operate a wind tunnel.
My mechanics/metal shop on the other hand is usually fairly cool in the summer but you couldn't get it warm in the winter if you burned it down… My grown son has access to underground directional boring equipment and we are planning to bore under the concrete floor and install a few PEX lines under it for some hydronic in floor heat. It will not be ultra efficient but it will be wood fired so it will not have to be. That concrete floor is 12" thick (was poured for parking loaded trucks and wagons) and should store a lot of heat.


----------



## HebronLLC (Oct 11, 2009)

Yeah here in this part of New Mexico it was -30 when I got up yesterday morning. My shop was sitting at a balmy 17. I decided that it wasn't worth the effort to fire up the wood stove and just hung out with the family in the nice warm house. Maybe by next Monday it will be worth the effort.

Stay warm.

Aaron


----------



## Pop (Aug 6, 2007)

My dad moved a lot. I went to 17 schools between 1 and 12 ( one one day). I'm from Atlanta (when I left there was some talk of building a freeway),,. I've lived in Tampa & Port St. Joe Florida, Monroe Louisiana, St. Louis, Flint Michigan, Nashville & Johnson City Tennessee, and North Carolina. It was cold in Michigan and hot in Florida, but by far the worse weather was St. Louis. Setting next to the great planes it gets wet windy cold winters and blazing high humidity summers. I like cold weather. My wife don't. That's why I don't live in Canada.

Pop


----------



## CampD (Nov 8, 2008)

To keep it with the woodworking theme, here's a pic of my wood pile.









And shoveling the roof of the shop, we have since gotten another 12" of snow.









I do feel sorry for the Buisneses in Dallas


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

Here in CT we have had over 85" of snow and ice this winter … the cold hasnt been too bad but i am absolutely sick of shoveling snow. Roofs are collapsing all over the state … no shop time for me this weekend. If you need me just look up ill be on the roof shoveling away.

Dear Mother Nature,

I Surrender.


----------



## lilredweldingrod (Nov 23, 2009)

You think you have troubles? I have a nest of Mojave Green rattlesnakes in my wood pile.


----------



## BobG (Apr 17, 2010)

Bovine, do you remember that kid that walked past you going to and from school every day going both ways, bare foot, that was me!


----------

